# Shop names



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I have just found suitable premises for a shop, it hasn't been built yet and is being finished in spring next year. I will be doing mainly herps but also some furry animals too.
Anyone got any ideas on names for the shop?
The name has to be catchy and to tell you what the shop is.

Cheers
Henry


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

The Reptile and Furry Animals Shop


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Fluffy Scales n Tails


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Pets'n'Reps


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

snakes n things


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*shop*

henrys herps:grin1:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Southern Exotics, Coastal Exotics (if ya by the coast of course) or South Coast Exotics


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

responsible reptiles:grin1:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

fluff and fangs!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

markhill said:


> Pets'n'Reps


i like that one best  pretty good!
erm i cant think of any...


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

New world pets planet pets Hot & cold pets smoth un fury pets


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ummm.... Henrys Pet Shop


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep them coming people. There has been some good names mentioned already.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> I will be doing mainly herps but also some furry
> animals too.

Predator and prey !

Reptiles 1.1 and pets too


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Henrys Reptile House
The Reptile Place
Henrys Exotic Pets
Henrys Exotics
Henrys Pets
Reps and Pets OR Reps 'nd' Pets (like someone else said)


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Any more ideas guys?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

the reptile shop


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

since i spoke to u on msn the only thing i can come up with is paws and claws


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Fangs for the Mammalories.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Fangs for the Mammalories.



very witty lol


----------

